

Netflix tries to explain its apparent sudden flip-flop on net neutrality - shakes
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2015/03/04/netflix-tries-to-explain-its-apparent-sudden-flip-flop-on-net-neutrality/

======
nacho2sweet
They are the #1 player, they can afford to pay data-cap exemption and squash
competition now. The top dog always wants barriers to entry after they thrived
on not having them.

------
infogulch
Pull quote is literally the last paragraph of the article:

> So is Wells really displeased about Title II? Insofar as he wasn't able to
> get his ideal outcome (industry self-regulation), sure. But that probably
> doesn't mean Netflix is somehow opposed to Title II now.

~~~
_rpd
The inevitable buzzfeedification of non-paywalled journalism.

------
xlm1717
Netflix just didn't want to pay more money to ISPs. It didn't want the extra
regulations that would come with giving the FCC more power over the internet.

